# Incidente numa central nuclear do Tejo em Espanha



## Vince (9 Nov 2007 às 21:10)

*Portugal atento a incidente nuclear em Espanha*



> *Governo pediu esclarecimentos sobre problema na central de Almaraz*
> «O ministério do Ambiente está a recolher informações, junto das autoridades espanholas, sobre um incidente ocorrido esta semana no sistema de refrigeração da central nuclear espanhola de Almaraz, a 200 quilómetros da fronteira portuguesa, disse fonte governamental.
> 
> «Estamos a apurar junto da Espanha informações e dados concretos sobre o incidente para perceber se existe qualquer tipo de problema», adiantou a fonte do Ministério do Ambiente, acrescentando que Portugal não foi oficialmente notificado do incidente.
> ...


(c) Portugal Diário


----------



## Gerofil (23 Out 2011 às 23:34)

*La Central Nuclear de Almaraz II parada tras "altas temperaturas" en una bomba de refrigeración*

La Central Nuclear de Almaraz II (Cáceres) ha realizado una "parada no programada" del reactor debido a la presencia de "altas temperaturas" en el cojinete inferior de una de las bombas principales de refrigeración del reactor. La parada no programada se ha realizado como "medida preventiva, y antes de que se alcance el valor de consigna que conlleva una parada automática del reactor", por lo que el titular "ha decidido parar ordenadamente la planta, para lo cual ha ido reduciendo carga hasta desacoplarse de la red". Explica que los sistemas de seguridad "han actuado correctamente" y la planta se encuentra "parada", según informa la Central Nuclear de Almaraz en nota de prensa. Añade que este suceso "no ha supuesto riesgo para las personas ni para el medio ambiente" y se clasifica de forma preliminar como "nivel 0" en la Escala Internacional de Sucesos Nucleares (INES). La central explica que dicha manguera estaba instalada en sustitución del sistema contra incendios habitual de la zona debido a trabajos que se están realizando en el sistema.
El titular de la central nuclear de Almaraz II (Cáceres) ya ha comunicado al Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) este suceso, siguiendo el procedimiento reglamentario. A estas horas "la planta se encuentra desacoplada de la Red, con todos sus parámetros estables", señala.

La Vanguardia


Ecologistas en Acción de Extremadura ha denunciado hoy que las unidades I y II de la Central Nuclear de Almaraz (CNA) "siempre" han presentado un problema de refrigeración debido a que el río Tajo "no tiene el caudal suficiente para garantizar el enfriamiento del núcleo en caso de accidente". Así lo manifiesta en una nota remitida a Efe después de que la CNA II haya comunicado al Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear la parada no programada del reactor por la presencia de "altas temperaturas" en el cojinete inferior de una de las bombas principales de refrigeración del reactor.
En una nota remitida a Efe, la asociación ecologista señala que la forma de solucionar este problema era bajar potencia cuando descendía el caudal del Tajo, hasta que se instalaron irrigadores para disminuir la temperatura ambiente. Añade que también fue necesario cambiar los seis generadores de vapor de las dos centrales hace ahora 13 años, con un coste entonces de unos 60.000 millones de pesetas, "que repercutieron en el recibo de la electricidad".
Según asegura, entonces se garantizó que los generadores nuevos no presentarían los mismos fenómenos de corrosión que los antiguos "y que se había resuelto el problema", pero "la realidad es tozuda y muestra, una y otra vez, que existen multitud de factores en torno a la energía nuclear que no se conocen a la perfección". En concreto, afirma que los nuevos generadores de vapor presentan ya problemas de corrosión y agrietamiento, "lo que no ha impedido que el CSN permitiera la ampliación de potencia y la prolongación de la vida de la central".
Para Ecologistas en Acción Extremadura lo mejor es cerrar la central para seguridad de los vecinos de la comarca del Campo Arañuelo "y para todos".

ABC.es


----------



## Gerofil (30 Dez 2011 às 21:44)

*Primeiro cemitério de resíduos nuclear da Península Ibérica?*

La organización ecologista Greenpeace ha anunciado que recurrirá por vía judicial la decisión de llevar el almacén temporal centralizado (ATC) de residuos nucleares de alta actividad a Villar de Cañas (Cuenca) porque se trataría de "una cacicada", ya que, en su opinión, esta opción sería "política y no técnica". Así, el portavoz de energía y cambio climático de Greenpeace, Carlos Bravo ha subrayado que el candidato conquense no sacó el primer puesto en la valoración basada en criterios técnicos que realizó la comisión ministerial ad hoc, la cual, en su momento "también manipuló" los parámetros técnicos para situar en primer lugar a Zarra (Valencia) por delante de Ascó que "sin esa manipulación habría sido el primero". "Zarra no era el primero, pero Villar de Cañas lo es menos, con el cuarto puesto", ha apostillado.
La Plataforma contra el Cementerio Nuclear en Cuenca convocó esta tarde una concentración en la Plaza de España de ésta ciudad, para mostrar su rechazo a una posible instalación del Almacén Temporal Centralizado en Villar de Cañas. Esta plataforma, que rechaza la posible ubicación del cementerio nuclear ni en Villar de Cañas ni en ningún otro municipio de Castilla-La Mancha, ha hecho un llamamiento a la movilización ciudadana para evitarlo.
Asimismo, han pedido que se respete el acuerdo adoptado en el Congreso de los Diputados por unanimidad de todos los grupos políticos mediante el cual par albergar el emplazamiento del ATC "se tiene que asegurar la consecución del mayor consenso territorial e institucional especialmente con las Comunidades Autónomas y Entidades Locales afectadas".
Por su parte, el portavoz de la Plataforma Anticementerio Nuclear en Guadalajara, Paco Castejón, ha expresado su oposición a que el Almacén Temporal Centralzado se instale en Villar de Cañas (Cuenca), una zona que hasta ahora no tenía ninguna instalación de carácter nuclear. Castejón, que ha indicado tener un sentimiento "agridulce" por la decisión de llevar el ATC a la provincia de Cuenca, ya que por un lado están "contentos" porque la provincia de Guadalajara se "ha librado de esta amenaza después de años de protestas, luchas y manifestaciones". "Pero también nos entristece que el ATC vaya a Villar de Cañas", ha insistido Castejón, que se ha mostrado "sorprendido" con la "rapidez" con la que el Gobierno de la nación ha tomado la decisión.
El PSOE de Castilla-La Mancha ha asegurado que le parecería "grave" que la presidenta regional, María Dolores de Cospedal, hubiera utilizado la ubicación del Almacén Temporal Centralizado (ATC) en Villar de Cañas (Cuenca) como "moneda de cambio" para apoyar sus aspiraciones políticas y seguir como secretaria general del PP. Así se ha pronunciado el portavoz de los socialistas en las Cortes de Castilla-La Mancha, José Luis Martínez Guijarro, durante una rueda de prensa convocada con carácter "urgente" tras conocerse que el ministro de Industria, Energía y Turismo, José Manuel Soria, propondrá en el Consejo de Ministro que Villar de Cañas (Cuenca) albergue el ATC.
"Confirma la línea radicalmente pronuclear del PP", según ha manifestado el portavoz de Equo, Juan López de Uralde. Así, el representante de Equo y ex director ejecutivo de Greenpeace España ha señalado que dentro esta "línea pronuclear" el Ejecutivo está tomando en sus primeros días decisiones que benefician "única y exclusivamente a la industria nuclear". En ese sentido, ha subrayado también que el ministro de Industria, Energía y Turismo, José Manuel Soria, dejó entrever este jueves la posibilidad de que el Gobierno alargará la licencia de operación de la central nuclear de Santa María de Garoña (Burgos). López de Uralde ha añadido que desde Equo consideran "contrario al sentido común en este momento decidir un cementerio para los residuos de alta actividad sin saber qué va a pasar con las centrales nucleares", porque a su juicio, esta decisión debe ir vinculada al futuro de las centrales y, concretamente, a un calendario de cierre.

Fonte: Público


----------



## Gerofil (26 Mai 2013 às 00:02)

*Central nuclear espanhola sofre "paragem não programada"*

A central nuclear espanhola de Almaraz II, refrigerada pelo rio Tejo, sofreu uma "paragem não programada do reactor" pelas 22h32 de quinta-feira, anunciou o Conselho de Segurança Nuclear espanhol.  
A central, situada a mais de 100 quilómetros da fronteira com Portugal, justificou às autoridades a suspensão em comunicado com uma "paragem da turbina pela actuação de uma protecção eléctrica do gerador".  
Porém, a central indicou que "se encontra estável e com o conjunto de parâmetros em valores normais, estando a investigar a causa que originou a actuação da protecção eléctrica do gerador que provocou o sucedido".  
O acontecimento "não teve repercussões nas pessoas nem no meio ambiente e classifica-se, provisoriamente, como de nível zero na escala internacional de eventos nucleares", realçou o comunicado.

Renascença


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mai 2016 às 02:22)

*"No início dos anos 80 Anatoly Alexandrov, presidente da Academia das Ciências da União Soviética disse a Mikhail Gorbachev que o reactor nuclear de Chernobyl era absolutamente seguro: tão seguro que poderia ser instalado na Praça Vermelha, em Moscovo.*"







*Fukushima, meu amor*

A Central Nuclear de Almaraz, a 100 km da fronteira portuguesa, terminou em 2010 o seu tempo de vida útil. Apesar disso, o Estado Espanhol decidiu manter a central a trabalhar durante mais 10 (!) anos, imputando o risco real de um sistema produtor de energia obsoleto e incrivelmente perigoso às populações de Portugal e Espanha. Seis anos, uma catástrofe nuclear de Fukushima e 11 acidentes em Almaraz mais tarde, a central continua a funcionar, no limite da corrosão e da insegurança, para garantir, amortizado o investimento inicial, que os proprietários da Central continuem a lucrar para produzir energia inútil do ponto de vista das necessidades do nosso país vizinho.
A 11 de Fevereiro de 2016 uma das bombas de refrigeração do circuito terciário de Almaraz falha. É uma de duas destas bombas. A falha da primeira faz com que arranque a segunda, que lhe é em tudo igual. Existe ainda uma terceira bomba de refrigeração de reserva, igual em tudo, modelo, idade e tamanho, às duas primeiras. O Conselho de Segurança Nuclear autoriza, uma vez mais, a Central Nuclear de Almaraz a manter-se em funcionamento.
(Tem continuação aqui)

*João Camargo*


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mai 2016 às 02:44)

*Central nuclear de Almaraz: Uma bomba atómica na margem do Tejo *

**
RiseUp Portugal


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mai 2016 às 01:58)

*Nuclear: Bélgica vai generalizar distribuição de pastilhas de iodo *


EuroNews


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mai 2016 às 02:24)

Esta história faz-me lembrar o conto do vigário: no tempo da defunta União Soviética, os cientistas de tão ilustre nação comunista também garantiram a Gorbatchov que a Central Nuclear de Chernobyl era tão segura que poderia funcionar na Praça Vermelha, em Moscovo...

*O primeiro-ministro, António Costa, disse hoje que o governo português mantém contactos ao nível político e técnico junto do executivo espanhol para acompanhar os dados, que disse serem tranquilizadores, sobre a central nuclear de Almaraz.*


----------



## joralentejano (29 Dez 2016 às 19:19)

*Portugal acusa Espanha de violar a lei na central nuclear*





Nas margens do Tejo, a central nuclear está a cem quilómetros de Castelo Branco.

Espanha vai construir um armazém de resíduos nucleares, em Almaraz, próximo de Portugal. Não fez uma avaliação de impactos ambientais transfronteiriços e, por isso, violou a lei comunitária, acusa o ministro do Ambiente. Seguirá uma queixa para Bruxelas.
O Governo espanhol deu luz verde à construção do armazém para resíduos na central nuclear de Almaraz, nas margens do rio Tejo, a cerca de 100 quilómetros de Castelo Branco. Têm sido denunciadas falhas de segurança na central, contestada pelas populações locais, movimentos ambientalistas e alguns partidos políticos, mas Espanha decidiu reforçar a infraestrutura, construindo um armazém para resíduos nucleares.

Confrontado coma decisão na tarde desta quinta-feira, o ministro do Ambiente João Pedro Matos Fernandes reagiu "com uma enorme surpresa". "Temos três princípios muito claros. O primeiro é o da legalidade e ela não foi cumprida", disse.

A legislação comunitária obriga a uma avaliação de impactos ambientais transfronteiriços e "isso não foi feito", apesar de Portugal ter alertado Espanha para isso mesmo, garantiu. Por isso, será feita uma queixa à Comissão Europeia.

A par do recurso a Bruxelas, a diplomacia portuguesa entrou em campo para tentar repor alguma "lealdade" entre os países. Matos Fernandes tinha pedido uma reunião bilateral sobre o tema. Foi marcada para 12 de janeiro, mas agora questiona a utilidade do encontro. É que tinha pedido ao Governo de Madrid que não tomasse qualquer decisão relativa a Almaraz antes do encontro.
Fonte
E começa a polémica outra vez por causa disto.


----------



## Orion (29 Dez 2016 às 20:11)

> La *energía nuclear volvió a ser en 2015 la principal fuente de producción eléctrica en España*. Los siete reactores operativos actualmente en España aportaron el 20,34% de la electricidad. Detrás de ellos se situaron el carbón (20,08%), la energía eólica (17,47%), la de cogeneración (10,83%), la de ciclo combinado (10,77%) y la hidráulica (9,10%). La energía solar fotovoltáica supuso el 2,99% y la solar térmica el 1,98%.



ABC






A energia nuclear é prática especialmente quando o país tem reservas (a Espanha não produz urânio desde 2000 porque importa barato). É apenas inevitável que se estique a via útil das centrais quando não há dinheiro para construir novas E dinheiro para desmantelar as antigas. E vai-se continuar a fazer isso até rebentarem centrais suficientes.

A aposta nas renováveis é muito ecológica e bonita. Contudo...



> El precio de la energía en los hogares españoles es uno de los más altos de la Unión Europea (UE), según un informe publicado hoy por la oficina estadística europea, Eurostat, sobre energía, transporte y medio ambiente en los 28 países miembros.
> 
> Según el estudio, España tiene el quinto precio más elevado de la UE de electricidad de consumo doméstico, con 0,237 céntimos por kilovatio/hora en 2015, solo superado por el de Dinamarca, Alemania, Irlanda e Italia.
> 
> Si se introduce la variable del poder adquisitivo de cada país, que compara el precio de otros productos con el de la energía, España tiene la cuarta energía más cara, y Portugal, Alemania y Rumanía ocuparían los tres primeros puestos de la lista.








Os carros não andam a ventoinhas nem a malta quer deixar de viajar ou ficar às escuras. As renováveis têm grandes problemas além do seu custo, especialmente na sua consistência e disponibilidade:











Preservação do ambiente não dá lucro. E quando isto se liga a uma grande necessidade de recursos baratos e facilmente disponíveis é receita para o desastre.

*Si la central nuclear de Ascó fuese Fukushima
*
http://www.greenpeace.org/espana/es/Blog/si-la-central-nuclear-de-asc-fuese-fukushima/blog/35086/

Ao que parece PT tem a 3ª maior reserva de urânio da Europa. Porque não se construiu uma central?


----------



## Paulo H (29 Dez 2016 às 22:25)

Orion disse:


> Ao que parece PT tem a 3ª maior reserva de urânio da Europa. Porque não se construiu uma central?



Portugal tem um reator nuclear, mas para fins científicos. Está situado algures próximo de moscavide e acho que produz 0.5 megawatt, vou pesquisar na net..


----------



## Paulo H (29 Dez 2016 às 22:30)

A nossa mini-central nuclear, está situada na bobadela (loures) e pertence ao instituto superior técnico. Tem uma capacidade de 1Megawatt de potência.


----------



## guerrilla (3 Jan 2017 às 10:46)

Orion disse:


> Ao que parece PT tem a 3ª maior reserva de urânio da Europa. Porque não se construiu uma central?



Chegaram a iniciar os trabalhos preparatorios da construção de uma central nuclear em Portugal. Em 1972 a CPE Companhia portuguesa de electricidade obteve autorização para construir uma central, os estudos sugeriram a localização em Ferrel junto ao mar, era arrefecida com agua do mar, ligeiramente a norte de Peniche e Baleal. O primeiro reactor entraria em funcionamento em 1979 e o projecto incluia a construção de um total de 4 reactores nucleares até 1989.
Mas em 1976 em atmosfera pós 25/Abril a população local revoltou-se contra o projecto e a oposição ao mesmo alastrou a todo o país dando até origem aos primeiros movimentos ambientais em portugal
Seria interessante saber se o projecto dessa central marítima estaria preparado para um tsunami como Fukushima Daiichi





Sobre os espanhois já nos anos 90 queriam construir um cemitério nuclear praticamente na fronteira portuguesa no Douro internacional em Aldeadavila de La Ribera, projecto que teve forte oposição portuguesa, na altura por Carlos Pimenta. As proprias populações espanholas pouco conheciam do projecto preparado em surdina, foi o barulho português que acabou por gerar também forte oposição do lado espanhol

Mais recentemente há uns 10 anos escolheram Peque para instalar um cemitério, Peque fica a nordeste de Bragança também bastante próximo da fronteira portuguesa. Não sei como ficou isso pois nunca mais ouvi falar

Agora parece mais dificil combater essas intençoes pois Almaraz não fica propriamente na fronteira, ainda são uns 100km


----------

